# SNOW



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

SO, who else (who doesnt usually) got some Snow fallin?

:rockn:It's Donut time4 real, an I aint talkin bout no Krispy Kremes


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

We were supposed to but it looks like it missed us. :rippedhand:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

What up RD, I figured yall would be getting some for sure.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

we just getting the wind


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, it's windy and rainy here.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is cold as heck down here in Galveston thats for sure.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, We didnt get what they said, maybe 3 inches.. Thats enough for some Brute Fun. It is going to be 3* in the morning.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> We were supposed to but it looks like it missed us. :rippedhand:


didnt matter. some folks didnt have to work today!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

I got enough to go around


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

its supposed to snow some here tonight there only calling for 1" but i hope there wrong and we get more. i feel like its Christmas again ill be up all night waiting for it


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

No kidding we stayed up till midnight nothing then woke up to like 2 inches was hoping for the 5 to 7 news got it wrong imagine that


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

650Brute said:


> SO, who else (who doesnt usually) got some Snow fallin?
> 
> :rockn:It's Donut time4 real, an I aint talkin bout no Krispy Kremes


I'm in Louisville, we rode all over town tonight on our quads, sitting at red lights and all with the traffic when there was some...


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

You can have some of mine if you want it. Weve got over 2' standing right now and in the process of getting 5-7" more with a high of -4 in the morning and who knows what the windchill will be with 25mph winds


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

We just got a foot today, playin in the snow is very similar to mud except you have to keep those rpm's low or you aint goin nowhere..lol ill take some vids today....


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Same here in Mass. Got about 8 on the ground from past storms. heading out tomorrow for an ice fishing derby. lakes got anywhere form 8 to 18 inches. Nothing like hard water riding.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We didnt get a **** thing. Even after they let us stay home from work.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

after i woke up a 2am nothing then i woke up a 4am nothing and still nothing im pissed they were calling for something i didn't see anything lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well Im glad all you guys enjoyed your off day. No break for the working man unless you work for the gov right.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

fa sho mayne! we workin men!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD don't lie, you didn't work all day yesterday!!!! ;-) Remember I kicked ur *** at Wii basketball. :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

RD has that grin on his face right now.


----------

